# Nitesiters Question



## Foldemtime (Sep 25, 2009)

I have springfield 45 acp and a ruger sr9, I was thinking about nitesiters for my two guns. I don't know if this is a good idea or not? Comments welcome... help me make up my mind with your comments... Are these nitesites a pain to take off if I don't like them?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got them on 3 of my handguns. I think they're great. They provide a nice bright sight that's easy to see and easy to keep clean.

I haven't had to take them off, but they seem like they shouldn't bee too hard o remove if necessary.


----------

